# Precipitous Nurse Delivery



## melheffley (May 9, 2017)

I need some written documentation on if the MD can bill for a precipitous nurse delivery.  We have trouble with our hospital not calling the MD in time for the delivery and the nurse delivers.  Nurse delivers patient, clamps & cuts cord and baby is in warmer prior to MD arrival to the room.  We have been told before that if the the cord is still intact and MD cuts, he can claim the delivery, otherwise it is lost and cannot be billed.  Hospital states that it doesn't matter and is billable.  Everything I find seems to be very grey and how you want to interpret what a "delivery" is.

I saw a couple posts with a link to another website, but they were from 2010 and the link is no longer good.  Does anyone have any idea where we can find a black and white answer?  (when patient is in the hospital, MD is called, but baby delivers with RN prior to MD arrival from office)


----------



## Cmama12 (May 28, 2017)

I believe  I have a document from ACOG on my work computer. If you message me your email, I can send it to you.


----------



## Sarita85 (Oct 2, 2019)

maparso96 said:


> I believe  I have a document from ACOG on my work computer. If you message me your email, I can send it to you.


 Hello would you be able to send me the ACOG link where you found this information as well?


----------



## Cmama12 (Oct 7, 2019)

Sarita85 said:


> Hello would you be able to send me the ACOG link where you found this information as well?


 
Just messaged you. It's a document, not a link, so would need your email.


----------



## Shirlgam (Oct 18, 2019)

Megan,
Could you send the document to me as well?  sgamble@rch-lyons.com    Would appreciate it.


----------



## kschulte71 (Dec 19, 2019)

Please send to me as well.  I am trying to determine what the hospital can bill for the precipitous delivery.  Thank you
kschulte@medinahospital.net


----------



## Cmama12 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, just sent


----------



## Jina Johnson (Jan 9, 2020)

maparso96 said:


> Hi, just sent


Would you mind to email me this document as well?  Please and Thank you!  cre8vjina@yahoo.com


----------



## nmwaggz (May 20, 2020)

Could you please email this document to me at nwagner1@hfhs.org?  Thank you.  I really appreciate it!


----------

